# Wartungsarbeiten Heute!



## Dok (15. Januar 2006)

Heute musste das Forum leider aufgrund eines Datenbankfehlers für einige Zeit vom Netz gehen. Ich bitte dies zu entschultigen, das Problem sollte nun aber wieder behoben sein.
Allen also weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum.

PS: Genau so stelle ich mir einen freien Sonntag vor, wenn man mal keine Termine hat passiert sowas....|gr: 

Hier kann über das Thema diskutiert werden.


----------

